# Assembly lang. Plz help



## smart1 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

:82: [Hi all
I am doing my master on Mecahtronics. I have no background on the assembly language and am taking the embedded system course 
Could any one please help me to write these assembly codes, I need it to be simple?

Count # of even 16-bit elements of an array stored at $1010 location.(Observe the LSb)

Swap the lower and higher 4-bit (nibble) of the accumulator A

Toggle odd no of bits and clear even no of bits of memory location at $66H​

:55: :18:


----------



## omargamal (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*ATMEL assemply language*

شوف يا اخى انا اخذت قرص عن 
ATMEL microcontroller assemply language

وكتبت المحاضرات على ملفات ward بالانجليزى والعربىز اذا كنت مهتم اكتب اميلك وانا هبعتولك عليه:18:


----------



## smart1 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

smart82
gmail.com

thanxs


----------



## ShEiKh007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

a7la assembly


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## انابوليس (14 مايو 2009)

*Assembly Assignment*

من يستطيع مساعدتي في حل تعيين Assembly على الرابط التالي :

تحميل الملف من هنا

وشكراً لكم


----------



## mohamed hosny hass (19 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## عثمان ملحم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعده اذا امكن وله جزيل الشكر وعظيم الاجر من الله ان شاء الله
محتاج ل برنامج بلغة assemblyلل 80c535 microcontrolle لاشارات مرور على مفترق طرق
وتقبلو فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## جاد (13 مايو 2010)

ممكن المساعده باعطائي كود اسمبلي لمشروع ساعه رقميه عن طريق مايكروكونترولر 80c535

.... عندي مايكروكونترولر 80c535 مربوط عليه اربعه (4seven segment cathod 
اثنين من السفن سيجمن للدقائق واثنين للساعات
واربعه كبسات بوش بوتن للمعايره وثلاثة لدات ( اثنين لمعرفت الوقت بالصباح او بالمساء am & pm والثالث للثواني )

اريد الكود ضروري ويمكن عمل الكود ل 24 ساعه وليس ل12 (لا يوجد داعي am &pm ) 

ارجو ارسال الكود على ايميلي 

[email protected]
ارجووووووووووووووووووووكم ضورررررررررري


----------



## انابوليس (17 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان تستفيد من مشروع تخرجي الذي ارسلته اليك عبر البريد الالكتروني.


----------

